# Deck accessories...planters benches bird feeders???



## edmontondecks (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey guys. Just looking for a little feedback. Thinking of adding a new dimension to my business of deck building. Accessories made of cedar, treated etc. Planters, bird feeders, tables, benches...Anyone else try this avenue and if so, any success?

Reason for the consideration is that it is climate friendly as I can do this out of my small shop. Could push in local lumber yards etc...

Thanks guy and glad to be back...


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

Not to mention a great way to burn up offcuts and scrap.... i hate throwin away or burnin purdy wood.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

I've tried it on a limited basis.

The problem that I had was with selling the stuff at a profit. It seems that you need to mass produce items in order to bring the cost down. Then you need a market for the products.

Let me know it it works for you.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

we do the odd planter.. our thing is custom made lattice for the topper of privacy walls. and or using composite with all framing clad with azeck

our lattice is simply fence boards ripped to 3/4 x 3/4 thats then assembled in a jig


----------



## 18withtools (Jan 13, 2013)

I've done a trianglular shaped planter meant for the corner of them deck. Her neighbor then asked for two square ones for each side of her front door. 

They didn't bring great moeny but its not a bad small side job. It took me a while to do, but got done, and looked good.


----------



## killerdecks (Apr 18, 2008)

redwood said:


> I've tried it on a limited basis.
> 
> The problem that I had was with selling the stuff at a profit. It seems that you need to mass produce items in order to bring the cost down. Then you need a market for the products.
> 
> Let me know it it works for you.


Make the stuff out of cut offs and things your guys would normal put in the dumpster. I hav a 1500 sq ft shop dedicated to just this purpose.

I have gotten numerous jobs by "throwing" in a 4'-5' bench which cost me $5.00 in time as the rest was scrap.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

killerdecks said:


> Make the stuff out of cut offs and things your guys would normal put in the dumpster. I hav a 1500 sq ft shop dedicated to just this purpose.
> 
> I have gotten numerous jobs by "throwing" in a 4'-5' bench which cost me $5.00 in time as the rest was scrap.


I do use cutoffs, I also use decking material that we've been able to reclaim.

These planters that I can't sell are given to clients, but it costs me a lot more then $ 5 to make them. Sorry, it takes me more then 10 min. I have a hard time seeing those benches made in less then a hour, including cutting. Unless of course they are mass produced.


----------



## killerdecks (Apr 18, 2008)

OK. I. Confess $12.00
We have templates made of everything


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

If your making these things as a hobby to kill time it would be nice to get a few bucks for it. If you charged them your hourly rate to build them no one would prolly buy them. 


It's a good idea to use off cuts and to kill a lazy Sunday. Maybe teach your kids to build them and tell them you'll sell them for them. They would be thrilled even with 10 bucks.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i built this deck cabinet,seems to me that unless you already have the materials you would be hard pressed to make any money over a store brought one


----------



## killerdecks (Apr 18, 2008)

We have a guy that works in the shop all day making stuff. So it just his wage. Sometimes we need to keep him busy like now so we stock 5-600 king post caps benches etc. Carved balusters, turned ones whatever comes up on the web site also.

The shop pays for it self by recyling the wood, cut off deck bds are made into 4' treads piled etc. King Post caps are made entirely out of cut offs. Cupolas for Gazebos are made entirely from cut offs. so on.
Been doing that for 20 years.


----------

